# Neighbor break's into house to beat German Shepherd



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

What a horrible person,i know what i would like to do with that rake.
Mission Viejo man arrested on charges of beating neighbor's dog with a rake | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times
Linzi


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG! I hope they throw the book at him, what an arse! Geeze why not just call the cops. I know what I would do if someone beat my dogs


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG!!!! Permanent damage to this beautiful animal!!!! Oh wow, I don't know what I would do if someone beat my precious dog.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont know how she can ever feel safe in her own home again.What would the police have done if she had bitten him ?.
Linzi


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is horrifying, and that neighbor is clearly imbalanced. He didn't even tell the neighbor the dog was barking, he just went in there and attempted to beat it to death.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope he gets the whole six years and eight months. I hope while he is in there, someone shoves a shiv in him. I hope he loses an eye. 

What a complete zero.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How sad for such a beautiful girl to be hurt so badly when it could have been handled in so many better ways. 

Some college kids moved into a new house right behind me and of course college kids party hardy. One morning another neighbor heard the hung over students yelling that they were going to kill the barking dogs. She was not sure if my dogs were barking at the time or not but I do try to be mindful of their behavior, especially since I rent. I would be devastated if any one did any thing to my babies.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

now im scared. my neighbor keeps harassing me about my dog barking when he never is. oh no

ps he's a cop and works with a german shepherd.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i know if someone beat my dogs, they'd better be afraid for themselves if i ever caught them. I hope this b*****d gets the full sentence. There is absolutely NO reason for that kind of behavior.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

That man must have been on drugs if he wasn't too afraid to come in a GSD's home and come at him with a rake. I'm surprised the man had no injuries!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

He needs to be beaten with a rake. I would be willing to take a couple whacks at him.... anyone want to get in line with me??


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Rope. Tree. Dog-beating burglar.

Some assembly required.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I. Would. Kill. Him. Period, end of story. My neighbor's dog barks at ungodly hours and I have never, not once, thought of harming the dog. The neighbor who lets the dog out at midnight OTOH...

I really hope he kids a big cell mate named Sugar who can teach him what it is like to be at the mercy of someone bigger than him.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I really hope he kids a big cell mate named Sugar who can teach him what it is like to be at the mercy of someone bigger than him.


Are you old enough to remember the 70's cop show "Get Christie Love?" She was a pretty black cop who would throw the cuffs on the big, bad criminals and yell, "you're under arrest, Sugar!" My blood was boiling as I read this thread. 

Then, I came to your post. Now I can't stop laughing as I picture the guy in a prison cell and Sugar his big mate has been waiting all those years since being arrested by Christie Love and is saying, "come here now, come to Sugar!!"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a nut ball. There are legally approriate methods of dealing wiht barking dogs - like report to ACO.

Poor dog.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I heard a story once about a jerk who called his new next door neighbor at 2:00 AM and nastily shouted: "Shut up your **** Dog!" and slammed down the phone. The next night the jerk was awakened at 3:00 AM by his neighbor, who shouted back: "I don't have a dog!"

jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor girl! And how horrifying for the owner as well. ANYONE who would react to a dog's barking by breaking and entering and violence needs to be locked away for a lot longer for 6 years. Aside from being totally depraved, he obviously has no self-control and a lot of rage. Having a loose cannon like that on the streets is a danger to the rest of society.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmmm, I heard a song once, and one of the lines was " 50 dollars will get your head blowed off " !!! Anyone wanna take up a collection ???


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

here i go getting vigilante again, but if i found out my neighbor did that jail would be the least of his worries.

but i must ask...where were this GSD instincts? not only did the GSD not protect his home from break in, but didn't even protect itself????? seems odd to me


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

She has only been with the owner a few month's,he got her from Craigslist (not sure if i have spelt that right ).She look's anxious and insecure in her video,although i'm not surprised after being attacked like that.I think he would have done even more harm if she had shown aggression.I wonder why she was found in the bath.
Linzi


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I remember when I saw this story on the news. I was and still am completely mortified by this man's behavior.

There were other dogs in the neighborhood, but he chose this dog. That man is evil and needs to be punished severely. I hope the dog is alright, poor dog.


----------

